# KAL - Kalgoorlie-Boulder Resources



## Nicks (16 October 2006)

A friend of mine has said that he feels something is in the wind and this is going to move.
I dont know if he is right, but I have bought some.


----------



## CanOz (16 October 2006)

*Re: KAL*

Can you elaborate on your friends information? Otherwise it sounds a bit like a ramp.

Cheers,


----------



## Dreamer (18 December 2006)

Seems to be doing well, I think your friend might have been right.
Interesting times ahead.


----------



## michael_selway (18 December 2006)

Dreamer said:
			
		

> Seems to be doing well, I think your friend might have been right.
> Interesting times ahead.




anymore upside you think?

thx

MS


----------



## Dreamer (19 December 2006)

You would think so, but the Buyers V Sellers totally reversed today, so who knows where this could head. 

Although just looking a little closer, today was the date for distribution of Burey Shares.  KAL shareholders will recieve 3.5 shares in BYR for every 10 KAL shares held.........that would explain the reversal.


----------



## Nicks (20 December 2006)

Dreamer said:
			
		

> Seems to be doing well, I think your friend might have been right.
> Interesting times ahead.




Indeed Dreamer, the 'friend' nailed this one for me, as I bought in at the time of my post, before the burey shares were announced.
Now my friend needs to give me some more of these tips......friend?


----------



## Nicks (20 December 2006)

*Re: KAL*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Can you elaborate on your friends information? Otherwise it sounds a bit like a ramp.
> 
> Cheers,




Not really, it isnt a ramp if I am sharing the info that I bought this stock on. Thats all I had, and appears all I needed as it has been good advice. 

Else I may as well pick a stock from a lucky dip box and make up a story about a friend, but this was not the case. The friend put me onto KAL, said he thinks something is happening, I bought, shared the info. I can ramp on another forum thats good for that. I do my best not to ramp on this forum as I believe it is a quality forum with quality contributors.

I think this friend still owes me a few more good tips though... 

He needs to make up for Moby!


----------



## Out Too Soon (27 February 2007)

Doesn't look so great atm, are they going to make a go of it you think?


----------



## Nicks (20 April 2007)

Well im they are about to sell some Uranium assets to BYR very soon apparently, which will in turn be paid for by a distribution of BYR shares. Its in the announcements if you look through it for both companies.


----------



## Nicks (17 July 2007)

ok so finally KAL have announced a promising find. This is really good for a small cap as it is what takes it into that next level from just intangible here say to a company with something materialistic and promising.
No doubt once they determine viability the next step could be a project, and thats when the real value of this stock per share could become apparent.


----------



## Nicks (23 July 2007)

KAL are making strong gains in the last two trading days on the back of some very promising results.


----------



## GOSAFAS (24 July 2007)

I think that on the back of some good news KAL will move big time - depending on how good the latest round of drilling reports are


----------



## Nicks (13 August 2007)

Can anyone offer me any compelling reasons as to why I shouldnt offload this DOG. 
I mean, enough is enough with this crappy stock. First we got shafted out of our BYR shares so the company could horde onto them to pay for its cashflow problems (no doubt includes executive remuneration).
Some news comes out but the market does not seem overly impressed when it does, SP retraces heavily afterward. Yes I am annoyed with KAL. Its a purebread at this stage.


----------



## Nicks (15 August 2007)

Had enough. Offloaded all but my options today. This stock is going only in one direction consistently. Every time it goes up it retraces harder.


----------



## GOSAFAS (28 August 2007)

I finally have succombed to this DOG as well. I'm out thank heavens for that.
Got out with my boots and will NOT be getting back in.


----------



## alphman (9 October 2007)

Contrary to the last couple of posts, I think this one looks interesting...

Shares: 160,891,388 (incl. 50m shares in escrow untill March 2009)
Options: 46,556,009 (20c, 31/08/08)
Last Sale: 0.072
Market Cap: $11,584,179

*Norseman Gold Project*
Once owned by Kinross Gold.  KAL acquired the project in March 2007.  1.2Moz Au inferred.  Currently drilling to prove and upgrade.  Updated resource estimate expected sometime in December along with outcome of scoping studies.  Average grade I think is 1.3g/t.

*Jackpot Gold Project*
Wrapping up production at Jackpot Mine.

*General*
Spec play.  $1m in the bank as at 30 July 2007.  Recent gold sales from Jackpot should add another $2m to their bank account.  EV/oz currently under $9.  Recent drill results were encouraging - (small intercepts), high grade, near surface.  December resource estimate will be the determining factor.  Dr Pretorius is now a top 5 shareholder which, IMO, adds appeal.  Share price is up and down like a pro's panties, but nevertheless on a recovering trend from the August credit crisis selldown.  Could see $0.15-$0.20 by January (~$25 EV/oz) if they can produce the goods (my opinions only).  Deserves a place in everyone's watchlist.  DYOR.


----------



## alphman (7 November 2007)

Bingo!  Up 35% so far today off the back of a great announcement (coupled with rising PoG).

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071107/pdf/00780217.pdf


Still cheap IMO.  $16m company (@ 10c) with 1.2moz gold.


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 November 2007)

alphman said:


> Bingo!  Up 35% so far today off the back of a great announcement (coupled with rising PoG).
> 
> http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071107/pdf/00780217.pdf
> 
> ...




More results on the way in the next two weeks  and three other mineralised zones not appraised yet.A small producer too.
Is it too late or not?????



> “With three other mineralised zones to appraise and nine other prospects within the Norseman Gold Project to explore, we are fortunate to have considerable scope for further resource additions in the future.”
> The increase in mineral resources at Norseman follows recent drilling, resource development and geological modelling at the Mt Henry deposit [For details please see page 3]. It does not take into account recent and current drilling at Mt Henry, the results of which should be available for release in the next two weeks.


----------



## alphman (7 November 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> More results on the way in the next two weeks  and three other mineralised zones not appraised yet.A small producer too.
> Is it too late or not?????




Personally, I don't think it's too late BUT please bear in mind that I do hold, so DYOR and make your own conclusions. 

Also, if you look at price action history, you might even be able to catch a retrace tomorrow as the market takes profits so you could even wait.

Fundamentals are there IMO...

1.2moz gold resource at 1.0g/t cut-off which is more in line with the industry standard.  Upgrade of 20% contained only within one their Norseman prospects.

At $0.10, we have a f/d market cap of $16m (incl. $0.20 options)
At $0.15, we have a f/d market cap of $24m (incl. $0.20 options)
At $0.20, we have a f/d market cap of $32m (incl. $0.20 options), EV/oz still under $30...

(Give me another company with over 1moz gold trading at these prices!)

More announcements to come over the next few weeks (drill results) leading up to a full resource estimate by year's end.  Throw in a positive result from the scoping study around the same time and I think KAL will be trading at or above $0.20.


----------



## Wilson! (7 November 2007)

alphaman, well picked there. With such a small market cap and a big ann today, with more news on the way, this seems to be only going to go one way
Disc: I hold, so am boased of course


----------



## alphman (7 November 2007)

alphman said:


> At $0.10, we have a f/d market cap of $16m (incl. $0.20 options)
> At $0.15, we have a f/d market cap of $24m (incl. $0.20 options)
> At $0.20, we have a f/d market cap of $32m (incl. $0.20 options), EV/oz still under $30...




P.S.  The above mkt caps that I posted earlier includes approx. 50m shares which are in escrow until March 2009.  Depends how you want to see it, but I like to look at the worse case, which is fully diluted.  If it looks good at worst case, then go figure.

Oh, and gotta love it when a stock breaks through 10c!  :bananasmi  Just hope it holds up tomorrow and we don't see a retracement...


----------



## alphman (8 November 2007)

Up another 35% on a very red day (40% as I type).  Seems to be holding up quite well...  More volume than yesterday too...

Anyway, minebox.com has the story as headline news.  Read it here.


----------



## Bullion (8 November 2007)

Had a quick punt yesterday at close and sold early this morning (maybe a little too early). Looks good though, if it re-traces would definately look to get back in for longer term


----------



## jtb (8 November 2007)

The weekly shows that the breakout through 11c was very positive (when looking at a daily chart) and having a look past the next important level of 14c so soon is very bullish imo.
I figure she'll settle above 14c shortly.
I stopped watching her when she fell through 11c a while ago


----------



## SevenFX (8 November 2007)

jtb said:


> I figure she'll settle above 14c shortly.




Looks like she range bound bet 12c-13c atm, and say she will finish below 13 at a guess. 

SevenFX


----------



## Wilson! (12 November 2007)

Kal looks to have found a bottom before the next ann and leg up
Depth back which is pleasing to see after a potentially weak day today


----------



## alphman (12 November 2007)

Wilson! said:


> Kal looks to have found a bottom before the next ann and leg up
> Depth back which is pleasing to see after a potentially weak day today




Agree with you there Wilson.  No one willing to sell below 11.5c.  The whole buy line at 11.5c was taken out at one stage but we still managed to close at 12c.  People taking profits with gold, which is fair enough - it was bound to happen.  On the bright side, this will only give it more grunt on the upturn, IMO.  Just hope this happens sooner than later.


----------



## Wilson! (12 November 2007)

Cheer alphaman
The next results are due within 6 or 7 days, so hopefully we won't have long to see if we are right. 

When recieved, I hope to see a RAU style run. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## jtb (14 November 2007)

Nice ann', spent a year in the bustling metropolis of Norseman many years ago

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071114/pdf/00782650.pdf


----------



## alphman (14 November 2007)

jtb said:


> Nice ann', spent a year in the bustling metropolis of Norseman many years ago
> 
> http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071114/pdf/00782650.pdf




Yep!  Another great announcement!!!  

Some of the more significant intersections are detailed below:
• 11m @ 6.69gm/t from surface (includes 3m @ 19gm/t)
• 10m @ 5.70gm/t from 62 metres
• 11m @ 2.59gm/t from 14metres
• 9m @ 3.71gm/t from 45 metres
• 9m @2.92 gm/t from 12 metres
• 14m @ 2.10 gm/t from 66 metres
• 6m @ 2.71 gm/t from 43 metres


----------



## jtb (14 November 2007)

jtb said:


> The weekly shows that the breakout through 11c was very positive (when looking at a daily chart) and having a look past the next important level of 14c so soon is very bullish imo.
> I figure she'll settle above 14c shortly.
> I stopped watching her when she fell through 11c a while ago




Well 18c it is then............ should of bought this morning shouldn't I  
Best of luck holders, love it when a plan comes together
:


----------



## alphman (14 November 2007)

Up 65% so far on huge support.  My initial target of $0.20 by January 2008 is fast becoming a reality!  Currently trading at $0.19.  :bananasmi

More news to come in two weeks and four weeks...  I would expect another resource upgrade by end of the year.


----------



## zt3000 (14 November 2007)

alphman said:


> Up 65% so far on huge support.  My initial target of $0.20 by January 2008 is fast becoming a reality!  Currently trading at $0.19.  :bananasmi
> 
> More news to come in two weeks and four weeks...  I would expect another resource upgrade by end of the year.




Target reached dude ... 21c ... well done 

Question is how far is this going to run?

Interesting if results like this keep coming ... where will it end up?


----------



## alphman (14 November 2007)

zt3000 said:


> Target reached dude ... 21c ... well done
> 
> Question is how far is this going to run?
> 
> Interesting if results like this keep coming ... where will it end up?




Up to 23.5c now.  That's 104% today!!   I haven't had a chance to rework my target, but I've decided that I'm going hold out till the full resource estimate is released in a couple of months.  Today's announcement, IMO, was spectacular and strongly supports an upgrade in tonnage as well as grade.  There are drill results due in a couple of weeks and again in about 4 weeks, followed by upgraded resource statement and results of scoping study, so there's still plenty of upside to this.

If KAL closes above $0.20 today, I believe this will be the support.


----------



## zt3000 (14 November 2007)

alphman said:


> Up to 23.5c now.  That's 104% today!!   I haven't had a chance to rework my target, but I've decided that I'm going hold out till the full resource estimate is released in a couple of months.  Today's announcement, IMO, was spectacular and strongly supports an upgrade in tonnage as well as grade.  There are drill results due in a couple of weeks and again in about 4 weeks, followed by upgraded resource statement and results of scoping study, so there's still plenty of upside to this.
> 
> If KAL closes above $0.20 today, I believe this will be the support.




Well they mentioned 1.2 million ounces inffered resource .. which is an inground value of aprox $1billion US .. key is to prove up the resource. Any idea on start up costs?

JORC is due end of 2007 which is very soon. I took profits and will free carry till results i think. Kinda  for selling to early hahaha


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2007)

Is this real? Is this reasonable? Is this smart?  Please, someone, fill in the funnymentals to this....please....


----------



## radar23 (14 November 2007)

Not reasonable at all!  I sold yesterday  I didnt see this happening...
I have much to learne, but from the movement of KAL today I'd think this was an extraordinary event..


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2007)

radar23 said:


> Not reasonable at all! I sold yesterday  I didnt see this happening...
> I have much to learne, but from the movement of KAL today I'd think this was an extraordinary event..



Yep, another one to tuck away and remember. 

This sharemarket stuff just bamboozels me more and more every day...Buy one and it crashes, sell one, and it explodes.......

Since the general market ALWAYS eventually goes UP, it makes me think that the exit is more important than the entry....

Or, if you have all the time in the world and some patience, just buy a great company, and hold....... 

Now, we just have to pick the exits, and the great companies.....


----------



## jonojpsg (14 November 2007)

kennas said:


> Is this real? Is this reasonable? Is this smart?  Please, someone, fill in the funnymentals to this....please....




Hey kennas,
Well from what I can see, prior to today KAL had a MC of $13m which with a resource of 1.2 million oz is kinda ridiculously low when compared to others AU explorers.  From what I can see on other threads, an EV of $50 per oz is reasonable, which would give KAL an MC of $60m, or 50c per share.  The market might seem strange sometimes, but isn't it about looking for and buying undervalued companies such as KAL and waiting for the market to realise and adjust.

In the above case, I would think that a reasonable target for KAL given the results today are outside the 1.2m oz resource, would have to be around 50c.

Just my


----------



## rhyslivs (14 November 2007)

I was looking at company announcements exactly when KAL released their first several days ago, and had a quick look but didnt think to much of it, mainly because i dont fully understand how to interpret these mining results.

Could have easily bought in at 9 cents.... then at 12.5 the next day but i didn't...

Alas such is life!

Rhys


----------



## Wilson! (14 November 2007)

Guys, i'm reposting this from what i put on HC
I have been on KAL for a few weeks and been trying to tell people what was coming

With todays close, if we see the heads at 30c tmrw then the oppies will be at 15c or so

If we see the heads at 40c, oppies will be 20c or so or maybe more, they don't expire until next year sometime. 

Who knows what we will see tmrw, or over the next few weeks, but the directors need a big fat kiss for what they did today

They will keep the sp rising as they have announced:
1. More news in two weeks, or less as we saw today
2. Jorc in december
3. All the gold is near ground
4. The size of the strike continues to grow in size!
5. The market cap is massively less than many with similar size resourcves, and even some with at depth resource!

These guys are brilliant and have done this much better than most 

As I've been saying for a while now, not just today, this is going up, and will continue to do so, because of the professional approach the directors have taken in informing the market of the success of their operations 

Cheers,
Wilson!


----------



## zt3000 (14 November 2007)

Whats everyones thoughts on a retrace tomorrow?

I mean 100% in one day is big bananas ... but then again the stock market is a fickle beast ... i guess we will have to wait untill tomorrow


----------



## Wilson! (14 November 2007)

Ha not likely 
Only 13m market cap, after today. A rerating was necessary

More news in two weeks, then jorc in dec
This is just the start


----------



## alphman (14 November 2007)

zt3000 said:


> Whats everyones thoughts on a retrace tomorrow?
> 
> I mean 100% in one day is big bananas ... but then again the stock market is a fickle beast ... i guess we will have to wait untill tomorrow




IMO, probability favours a retrace, however we have seen over the past week that the company is full of surprises, good surprises, and they have clearly stated that there's more to come.

With the amount of attention this one got last week for the resource upgrade and again today, I'd say most people have this one down as the one to watch over the next couple of weeks and I think this is enough to keep the share price afloat.

Fundamentals are still there.

160,891,388 ordinary shares, 51,555,472 options expiring at $0.20 (July 08). Market cap fully diluted at today's close of $0.24 is $50,987,246.  Cash in bank of $1m with another $10m possible from option conversions.  1.2moz of gold defined so far.  EV/oz (including cash from options) is $33/oz.  Industry average is arguably around the $50 mark, potentially more with gold eyeing $850/oz.

Today's announcement, IMO, was an absolute humdinger.  Hits are wider and grades are higher.  To top it off, these insections are outside the current JORC estimates.  Come December, I believe we will see an increase in tonnage as well as grade, resulting in yet another increase in overall resources.  1.5moz?  1.8moz?  Personally, I think it's possible as we are yet to see the other three prospects appraised (keep an eye out on Selene due in a couple of weeks).

Not sure about cap raising.  They only have $1m in the kitty, but as mentioned before, there's potentially $10m out there that they can get their hands on between now and July 2008 from option conversions.  This should be enough on it's own to see through the PFS.  Taking a stab, I reckon $5m max to the ensure there's sufficient cash for the next two quarters.  Assuming a placement at $0.20, thats a 25m share dilution which is not much considering it could have been 50m at the start of today.

As for startup costs.  No idea.  The resources are near surface so it would be amenable to open-pit mining.


----------



## Wilson! (14 November 2007)

Great post alpha!
I reckon cap raising out of oppies conv or from the market once jorc is announced
that way they will get loads more at a higher price

I love your valuations, spot on there. 
I bought more oppies at 9.6c near the end of day, as it will gap up tmrw. 

The trick is, when do I sell? 
With so much news on the way, I would love to hold the whole way through. 9.6c entry, in 5 weeks time, could sell for 20c or 30c or more. 

It's a tough one, but I wont be selling for a while aas it will be all stations tomorrow


----------



## alphman (14 November 2007)

Hey Wilson, yeah I'm in the same boat as you.  Don't quite know when to sell.  I'm still holding my 7c heads and 1.7c oppies!  I think we'll see 30c before the end of the year.  All eyes are on this one over the next few weeks.  There's another two possible runs we can see before xmas, and after today, I'm not too worried about any short term retracements.  In fact, I think it would be a healthy lead up to the next announcement!  

Also, I might just add that the management has all my votes.  They know what they're doing.  The timing of the last two announcements were spot on and they continue to under-estimate and over-deliver which is why KAL should be trading at a premium compared to it's peers, but that's my opinion.  

BTW, it's in the company's best interest to keep the options in the money, so I have no doubt that KAL will continue to surprise us over the next few weeks.  Just remember that Selene is a low grade deposit (avg. 1.5g/t) so anything above that would be fantastic.


----------



## Wilson! (14 November 2007)

Cheers mate yep agree 100%
I think I will just walk away tomorrow, not look at teh screen and wait to see what happens. 

I'm buying more on open and on friday when my settlment clears. 

See how we go...


----------



## shaunm (14 November 2007)

Yeah this has been a great day for KAL.
I got in on Monday on the strength of the posts here (thanks to all the posters) and some research and it has paid off....this site is fantastic!
Took my profits today and am now free-carrying; even that went up.
WIll look to buy back in if support happens tomorrow or perhaps things back off a bit.


----------



## thedave (14 November 2007)

I got in a few days ago at 12.5c on great advice from here and got out today at my preset of 18c.  Got back in at 23.5c at close of day, again after discussion.  Why am I less concerned about a retrace than I otherwise would be?  The volume, the sheer massive relative volume of stock turned over today and the relentless buying right to the wire.  I figured, if this was the effect of traders monitoring low key stocks under the radar, what will happen when the serious buyers pick up on the move and do their maths overnight?  I calculated on the news last Friday that the company value per share was a very conservative 20c on the price (based on 10% of the value of the resource estimate).  Todays news just drives it further (I havent worked it out).  So, I'm back in.  The scary thing is I wont be able to touch a computer tomorrow, so where it goes I wont know until the end of the day!


----------



## shaunm (14 November 2007)

Wilson! said:


> A mate made $62k off 23k he bought two days ago.




That is an amazing story and return!
Now there's the sort of funds I need to be putting into these little runners....one day.


----------



## doctorj (14 November 2007)

shaunm said:


> Now there's the sort of funds I need to be putting into these little runners....one day.



Without wanting to drag the thread away from KAL - I wanted to make a quick plug for the concept of _risk_. Above average returns generally consistent with above average risk. I highly recommend reading a book about the 'Boy Plunger' Jesse Livermore in Reminiscences of a Stock Operator  as a good introduction to risk.


----------



## shaunm (14 November 2007)

doctorj said:


> Without wanting to drag the thread away from KAL - I wanted to make a quick plug for the concept of _risk_. Above average returns generally consistent with above average risk. I highly recommend reading a book about the 'Boy Plunger' Jesse Livermore in Reminiscences of a Stock Operator  as a good introduction to risk.




Point taken Doctorj. 
Euphoria, not risk, is probably the word for today (depending on what stock you have been in.):
Yes "Risk" needs to be forefront of mind and I try and temper my enthusiasm.
Who knows, tomorrow may well reinforce that very concept?


----------



## Wilson! (15 November 2007)

That is an amazing story and return!
Now there's the sort of funds I need to be putting into these little runners....one day.

- You and me both there 

Looking forward to a big day today. More news to come is what makes me confident it will continue up and up, but let's wait and see


----------



## Wilson! (15 November 2007)

Well today sucked, about as much as a day can...


Hmmm, well I am holding on and just waiting for the bounce
I think today showed there were a lot of traders in there, so once she settles I imagine we'll see stability, then a rise back up when rationalism and common sense kick in 

Got the news in 7-10 days with likely more upgrades then JORC next month 
I am in the red somewhat now, so I am happy with the story, just going to let it unfold in due course.


----------



## Bushman (15 November 2007)

Wilson! said:


> Well today sucked, about as much as a day can...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, well I am holding on and just waiting for the bounce
> ...




Hang in there Wilson. Short term pain, long term gain as they say. I must say KAL caught me by surprise but 1.2m ounces at whopping grades suggest this will be a good one in the longer term if they can firm up a 1.2m JORC and an economic mining plan. Money is tight with this one but a am sure any capital raising will be jumped in with the POG at $800+ and likely to remain there.

I resisted buying in yesterday as it had day traders written all over it. A pause for breath with a chance for the DT's to take some profits and nick of to the next big thing is what you longer termers need. Resource is still there, market cap is still small and the future news flow should keep things bubbling along. There will be future highs and future lows esp now that it is on the DT radar as a chance to make a quick buck. Just ask yourself if there is really a reason to sell and you will be ok.


----------



## Wilson! (15 November 2007)

Good man, thanks bushman. 
That does make me feel better to hear!!! 

I'll be holding, I don't need a loss right now, when I can ride it out and make a profit!


----------



## thedave (15 November 2007)

Well, I took a hit today on KAL but no pain as it was offset by BMY rising and me taking profits on that.  Still, I dont like things going down, but today had risk written all over it, I just put my money on ongoing excitement.  But lets see, 53 million shares traded with the stock price actually holding-up unexpectedly well against enormous daytrader pressure to take profits, and, as mentioned, there is more news to come soon.  I see today as a correction.  I'm still holding.


----------



## Whiskers (15 November 2007)

Wilson! said:


> Good man, thanks bushman.
> That does make me feel better to hear!!!
> 
> I'll be holding, I don't need a loss right now, when I can ride it out and make a profit!




Wilson, Bushman pretty well sumed it up, but I checked my charting to make sure.

I think it looks all right for KAL, so long as it doesn't slip any more.

Today finished at .19. If it had closed significantly below .1875 we would have had a Dark Cloud (bear signal), but since it didn't there is a chance that it might kick on after a bit of a spell.

I also got the impression there were some day traders retreating, but not as severe as RAU, which I exited before the rout.


----------



## Plugger (15 November 2007)

I'm almost tempted to top up now. I don't know if it will go too much lower, but a tad risky for me.


----------



## Wilson! (16 November 2007)

Good stuff guys
I think the general concencus around the boards is that people have accepted this as a correction, or breather before the news. Too many traders meant it would have to be exit time at some stage, herd mentality wise...

No chart can go straight up, you need a drop back. So technically this was healthy

OMG, look at RAU!!! I didn't even notice until just then. 
Geez, I hold some free carried, but knew it would drop at some stage without news. 

At least KAL has fundamentals, near surface gold, news in 1-2 weeks and jorc after that in dec

Yeah, I am going to hold, and top up 
I can buy more on monday, see what happens then 

Oh thanks whiskers - it's always great to get a techie's perspective. 
For what its worth, my software package still pins it as a buy (or more correctly, in an uptrend still)


----------



## Wilson! (16 November 2007)

Maybe talking to myself, but it is going well again today after the traders drop yesterday. 
Healthy technical retrace yesterday and getting that warm feeling again...


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2007)

Wilson! said:


> Maybe talking to myself, but it is going well again today after the traders drop yesterday.
> Healthy technical retrace yesterday and getting that warm feeling again...



I agree Wilson, in that any massive jump will ALWAYS have a consolidation period. 

What you want to see here is consolidation with lowering volume. This will indicate day traders jumping off and investors jumping on. 

What would be even beter is that you see a support line developing under the current bottom prices through the day. That would start to indicate some greater basis for future gain.


----------



## zt3000 (16 November 2007)

Agreed Wilson, Kennas,

Anything that goes 100% + in a day is bound to have some sort of retrace. Not always but more often than not. 

People might be buying in and holding to results ... there are a few due by my understanding ... JORC on its way by year's end which is just around the corner ... people might be getting in on anticipation of positive news ... 

who knows ... the market does some friggen strange things sometimes haha


----------



## Wilson! (16 November 2007)

Yes, and how stressful does it get at times  

Better to not look sometimes, cutting out the intraday noise is hard to do, but essential sometimes when you are trying to work to a trading plan...


----------



## Whiskers (20 November 2007)

I'm wondering whether this is a genuine pole and pennant forming. The volume has fallen nicely and the price seems to be converging in on a .20'sh breakout. If it is we could have another breakout as soon as tomorrow up into the .30's. 

There are more infill assays expected in the next few weeks to further increase resources with Selene probably expected first any day now.


----------



## shaunm (21 November 2007)

Whiskers said:


> I'm wondering whether this is a genuine pole and pennant forming.




hi whiskas,
can you please explain the significance of a "genuine pole" & "pennant"?
Consider it a crash course in charting for me.


----------



## Whiskers (21 November 2007)

shaunm said:


> hi whiskas,
> can you please explain the significance of a "genuine pole" & "pennant"?
> Consider it a crash course in charting for me.




Hi shaunm.

A Pole and Pennant is a bullish signal which indicates the length of the next run up based on the length of the pole. The reason I tagged it with the query 'is it a genuine' pole and pennant is because of the minimal number of candles making up the pennant so far. The pole part is pretty obvious. 

I am confident the share price will move higher because of outstanding assays. The question is by how much. If this is a genuine pole and pennant it suggests a run into the .30's.


----------



## zt3000 (21 November 2007)

Seller depth looking real thin. Looks like people pre-empting news which is apparently due any time now. Oppies are following too.


----------



## Whiskers (21 November 2007)

zt3000 said:


> Seller depth looking real thin. Looks like people pre-empting news which is apparently due any time now. Oppies are following too.




Looking good zt3000. 

I wonder if the one on the end of the sellers meant .25 and misstyped 25.00 . 

He/she might be the ultimate optermist.


----------



## zt3000 (21 November 2007)

Whiskers said:


> Looking good zt3000.
> 
> I wonder if the one on the end of the sellers meant .25 and misstyped 25.00 .
> 
> He/she might be the ultimate optermist.





lol ... thats a classic  ... maybe it was you???  hahaha or was it the booga man or maybe it was BORAT! haha

now im being silly lol


----------



## Plugger (21 November 2007)

I wanted to grab some more last week but talked myself out of it because I'm a beginner. It seems there's a lot of smart people holding right now


----------



## Whiskers (22 November 2007)

It looks like we're building for a .26'sh launch point for the next leg up. That would probably take it into the .40's.

If the next assays propel KAL into the .40's and followup results and the JORC ann take it a little more I can see this one taking off. 

There are only 160.9m shares and 62m options on issue. With all the options expireing 31 July 08, mostly at .20 and a few at .30 and .40, if exercised they will bring in $13.675m for the company with minimal if any dilution of existing share value and should cover expenses for a year or two. 

That is sounding to me like a recipe for some solid share price growth. Since the new management say they are going to improve the performanve of the company, I'll bet they are planning a solid exploration program to ensure they get those options exercised.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (22 November 2007)

Whiskers said:


> It looks like we're building for a .26'sh launch point for the next leg up. That would probably take it into the .40's.
> 
> If the next assays propel KAL into the .40's and followup results and the JORC ann take it a little more I can see this one taking off.
> 
> ...




I hope your right Whiskers!! 
I don't normally jump on board after a company goes on a huge run like KAL did recently, however, after doing some homework i really think KAL has a lot of potential and has some potentially big announcements coming up as discussed in previous posts. After watching KAL carefully (and taking some profits on RAU) I chose my entry point yesterday at 19.5c and am happy to now be aboard!!
There is certainly some strong interest in KAL from the market now and on a down day today it stood very firm.
Good luck to all and DYOR!


----------



## shaunm (23 November 2007)

Is anyone off to the information day next Wednesday? Not in my state unfortunately.
An online hook-up would be nice, but I guess the phone link will do fine


----------



## Whiskers (24 November 2007)

Another day within the range of the ascending triangle (chart above). 

I'll stick my neck out and say tuesday or wednesday, thursday at the outside, for the breakout.


----------



## coppo (26 November 2007)

Trading halt!!
Now I'm getting excited.
Could this be the big news we have been waiting for?
I certainly hope so.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 November 2007)

coppo said:


> Trading halt!!
> Now I'm getting excited.
> Could this be the big news we have been waiting for?
> I certainly hope so.




Me too fellow kalathumpians.If the Selene assays are great then yippee but i wouldn`t have a clue what it`s for.


----------



## alphman (26 November 2007)

Could be cap raising...but hoping to see drill results for Selene.  

Just wondering why a trading halt for drill results when the last two announcements did not follow one.


----------



## Whiskers (26 November 2007)

alphman said:


> Could be cap raising...but hoping to see drill results for Selene.
> 
> Just wondering why a trading halt for drill results when the last two announcements did not follow one.




I'm thinking same thing alphman.

Although they budgeted to spend $400,000 this quarter leaving abt $800,000 in the bank, I was wondering whether they figured to raise a bit now rather than leaving it till the post Xmas and holiday period and a possible downturn in the market.


----------



## zt3000 (26 November 2007)

Whiskers said:


> I'm thinking same thing alphman.
> 
> Although they budgeted to spend $400,000 this quarter leaving abt $800,000 in the bank, I was wondering whether they figured to raise a bit now rather than leaving it till the post Xmas and holiday period and a possible downturn in the market.




If its an institutional cap raising then ok .. if offered to public then no good IMO. Would be nice to see a resource upgrade but i don't like my luck lol


----------



## GoodValueHunter (27 November 2007)

I don't want rain on the Kal parade but all the drill results have been in-fill not exploration to expand what was basically a resource that was already known. The change, if anything, has been the gold price going up.

Hype it is mostly but if that makes you money then fine but don't expect to find too many fundamentals for it to go up further without some drill hits outside known boundaries.


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 November 2007)

GoodValueHunter said:


> I don't want rain on the Kal parade but all the drill results have been in-fill not exploration to expand what was basically a resource that was already known. The change, if anything, has been the gold price going up.
> 
> Hype it is mostly but if that makes you money then fine but don't expect to find too many fundamentals for it to go up further without some drill hits outside known boundaries.




You`re right gvh, an inexperienced trader would be most peeved at missing the boat and a learned one will be more watchful in the future.


----------



## Whiskers (27 November 2007)

GoodValueHunter said:


> I don't want rain on the Kal parade but all the drill results have been in-fill not exploration to expand what was basically a resource that was already known. The change, if anything, has been the gold price going up.
> 
> Hype it is mostly but if that makes you money then fine but don't expect to find too many fundamentals for it to go up further without some drill hits outside known boundaries.




There is a combination of infill, exploration and soil sampling, GoodValueHunter. No hype from what I see.

Selene is already a significant low grade inferred resource of 624,000oz's. From what I can see, given the limited release of assay results (only those > 1g/t) it hosts gold from 3m down to abt 110m. Just the multiple > 1g/t intersections in the holes reported in June qtr report might go close to be economical without any lower grades in between. 

My understanding of the purpose of the infill drilling program was to get a better understanding of the geology to better define future drilling and to upgrade more from inferred to indicated JORC status. From perusing the limited information available, it is quite possible that they have a reasonable picture of the geography and they will locate wider sections and or higher grades with the more holes they drill. I have the feeling these guys are pretty optermistic about the potential, but conservative with what they release and forecast. 

Also, from the announcement on 13 November 07 drilling includes relatively unexplored targets at Break of Day, Everlasting and Telegraph prospects where some good intersections have been recorded.

Also more geochemical analysis of Ni, Cu and PGE's from Clinker Hill are expected.



> Further Resource Definition drilling has also been undertaken at the Selene deposit and the company is awaiting the assay results in the next two weeks. The purpose of the Resource Definition Drilling is to upgrade and improve the Selene Mineral Resource by infilling areas of poor continuity and gaining a better geological understanding of the deposit. A new JORC Mineral Resource is due by the end of 2007.


----------



## shaunm (28 November 2007)

Hmmmm.....suspension from official quotation.
What's might this be all about then, should we be concerned or excited!?!?


----------



## thedave (28 November 2007)

Whats the difference between a trading halt pending an announcement and a suspension from official quotation pending an announcement?


----------



## alphman (28 November 2007)

Annoucement out ladies and gents!

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071128/pdf/00788508.pdf

There's a placement as well - $2.5m at $0.18 (13,888,889 shares).


----------



## radar23 (28 November 2007)

alphman said:


> Annoucement out ladies and gents!
> 
> http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071128/pdf/00788508.pdf
> 
> There's a placement as well - $2.5m at $0.18 (13,888,889 shares).




People selling not buying, wonder why the placement was at 0.18?

I figure those who bought this week at 0.25 are upset.


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 November 2007)

I was keen to drop in on the tele conference but it was cancelled.Disappointment two is the price drop today but on the brighter side, tomorrow could be worse. Possibility three is the s.p. will stabilise around the issue price.That is what i think is being thought.Purging the orders probably saved many buyers getting caught up high.


----------



## shaunm (28 November 2007)

Just great!! Why 18 cents?? Do they undervalue themselves?
I thought sp generally went up or stayed firm on positive announcements!? This is really testing my nerve at the moment.


----------



## Whiskers (28 November 2007)

Todays assay results were about what I expected, confirming some higher grade intersections.

The placement was not unexpected as they were not likely to get many options exercised until closer to July 08, and needed a bit more cash in the interim. The fall in price was a bit unexpected, despite the down day, but still in the consolidation range. 

Sometimes you have to wonder how much the DT's are manipulating the market of these small cap's. For me the chart suggested an obvious breakout up. Maybe it was too obvious. When I look at the course of trades the first five sells were 100,000 to 500,000 while most of the buys were small. On the chart we have a doji which to me looks odd sitting on the bottom of the consolidation range when the price range moved nicely into an ascending triangle. 

As I said before, I think these guys are conservitive in their statements so I am expecting better results to come and the price to get going again.


----------



## Plugger (28 November 2007)

Sheesh I just had to look twice at today's 18% drop, was not expecting that at all. Seven announcements on one day, looks like I have a bit of reading to do.


----------



## Spaghetti (29 November 2007)

I like this company, it has a good fundamental  basis and offers a speculative side as well.

It does have a resource that could actually translate to reasonable mine life unlike many.  and yet has similiar market cap to companies that have potential only. Too much importance is placed on grades so we see some stocks too much overvalued on high grades but with hardly any gold at all. I will not name names!

So it may not go up again by hundreds of percent but looks like a growth stock. Plus what I like the most it cannot really go down much unless gold becomes out of flavour again.

I was in and out before with some wins with KAL but now think of maybe a longer term position. They have all sorts of things happening, I think it will be interesting.


----------



## shaunm (30 November 2007)

So do any of the TA types here want to have a stab at how much lower KAL is going to go. This is almost starting to hurt


----------



## Plugger (30 November 2007)

Purely my opinion based on the chart, I'd say down to 18.5/18 on Monday before heading up again Wednesday. But I'm just a beginner and pretty much know SFA, just putting my thoughts out there.

Sure I'm peed it's dropping, but it could give me a chance to pick some more up.


----------



## prawn_86 (30 November 2007)

Feel free to post a chart plugger.

In fact we encourage it, as it makes it easier for us to visualise what (and why) you are suggesting

There is a thread on how to post a chart if you are unsure how to.


----------



## jammin (30 November 2007)

shaunm said:


> So do any of the TA types here want to have a stab at how much lower KAL is going to go. This is almost starting to hurt



Do you really want my stab at a low? It could hurt. Here's a chart with a low of 0.14c indicated at the 61.8% retrace.
Is that a cry of pain I hear?


----------



## Whiskers (30 November 2007)

I'm not prepared to jump ship yet. I'm inclined to think the last three days weakness is pretty much the last of the DT's liquidating and moving on. I noticed the price often creep up a bit just to be knocked down by a larger seller often taking out most or all of a buy line. 

A basic premis of charting is that it is presumed that the market is pretty well informed of the company activities and is able to make reasonable valuations based on that information. While I wasn't surprised at the capital raising, once the Trading Halt had been called, I think most people (including me)didn't expect that announcement would be made at the same time as the Selene assay results, hence the 'perfect' ascending triangle indicating another breakout, followed by three down days, since 26c was providing a bit of resistance 

But the trading range is still in an ascending triangle (Pole and Pennant) formation. Given that those relatively unexplored targets at Break of Day, Everlasting and Telegraph prospects where some good intersections have been recorded and more geochemical analysis from Clinker Hill are expected in the next couple of weeks, I am anticipating more good results and a continuation of trading in the range until then. I think some good assays from these prospects outside existing resources would do the trick to breech the 26c resistance and head into the 40c's. 

I'm also anticipating we will get another retrace of the markets and POG before the market kicks on again, so if a couple of volitile days dump the price lower, I'll be looking to top up a bit.

Also of interest is the Stockastic has hit the floor, 0. It's unusual for it to crawl along the floor except for stocks that have very low turnover and volitility or that the market has deserted in mass. So I wouldn't be surprised to see a slight gain on Monday.


----------



## Spaghetti (2 December 2007)

I agree whiskers, day traders that buy because there is excitement around the stock. They know little else. I know because I do that as well.

However with many others it is nothing more than some excitement on a couple of drill results or rock chip samples. It is scary to stay in these stocks because it is so difficult to arrive at any sort of valuation. You have to watch all day in case the dump starts.

KAL has issued a jorc statment as a base to improve on so confidence level, for me anyway, is far higher than a stock with too much guessing involved. So I stayed around for a change.

It is very cheap compared to so many others, it is a standout. With announcements out now on a regular basis it should do very well.

POG may have an impact as it does all gold stocks. My gold watchlist on Friday was a sea of red with only a couple of exceptions. So we should not expect green everyday in a volatile gold climate. However if you are like many who just do not believe any good news from the US anymore it should bounce back.

I was reading YT'S method of valuation of a stock and he said 10% of the value on the commodity...that would mean KAL is worth too much actually to believe lol and they are adding to it as we speak!


----------



## Wilson! (10 December 2007)

People here still holding kal?
Boring to watch at the moment, but it is just waiting for next round of news which could be very good. 

I cant believe there are 3 times as many buyers, but traders or manipulators have been selling it down on low volume, except for one guy who keeps putting 1/4m of shares up for sale just above current price 

Anyway, she'll have her day, not long now


----------



## shaunm (10 December 2007)

Yeah I's still holdiing. Half free carried in profit and another half with a loss.
We need some good results to kick it along for sure.


----------



## Wilson! (10 December 2007)

Cant be long now shaun
Depth is stacked to the buyers, so as long as we dont get a nob selling, she should bounce up pretty soon


----------



## Whiskers (10 December 2007)

Wilson! said:


> Cant be long now shaun
> Depth is stacked to the buyers, so as long as we dont get a nob selling, she should bounce up pretty soon




Yeah, I reackon about Wednesday/ Thursday we should get some news. The price has been holding pretty well considering those few larger trades knocking it down occassionally.

:topic

Alphman, that's a nice avatar you have now. 

Gaud, that other one was ugly... wasn't it!


----------



## Wilson! (10 December 2007)

whiskers I worry there is too much hype built into the ann's from HC
the company is undervalued, based o nthe gold they have, near surface proximity etc, and each ann should allow the sp to steadily rise, as it becomes more and more likely to be economical and producing gold 

hopefully people take it as this. 
I also wont mind a huge rise though, if we get one


----------



## Whiskers (10 December 2007)

I have had a look in a couple of other sites, but hardly ever looked in HC, Wilson.

Maybe I should register and keep up to date with what else is happening around the scene. 

I think the company is undervalued too compared to it's peers, ie RAU has less resources, but it's share price and MC went through the roof based on a strong positive expectancy feuled by frequent encouraging commentry from the MD. The problem for it then is it has to produce results to match that enthusiasm. Today it didn't and the price opened up 1c @ 14c gained 1c more on ordinary assays and the price dumped to 10.5c before coming back a little again. 

KAL management seem to be much more conservative, ie they are not pumping the expectancy too much, consequently the price isn't fluctuating as wildly. I don't know much about their drilling program, but I would say that if they come up with similarly good grades as the initial holes over wider areas from these new targets, that will do far more good for the share price than all the talk from the company.

My earlier target was the low 40c's. But, because the company has relatively few shares and options on issue, I can imagine that being easily overtaken with better than expected assays.


----------



## Wilson! (10 December 2007)

Well said there
Yes I agree, that we should be in for a good few weeks ahead, and even better times after xmas. 

Jorc numbers should help to revalue the current market cap and as you said, extended drilling results will be good to see

We just need to get a few traders or holdrs to stop selling it down each time it rallies, some 250k sells kept appearing right above current price, which meant people sold into lower levels 

Also there was 39buying and 9 selling in the top 5 of the que at one stage, but still people found it easier to sell into the strong depth, then others followed, cancelling out the perfect depth created 

Anyway, annoying to watch, but ultimately it should be a no brainer from here on in, esp for people getting in at these prices

I hold mainly oppies, but also a few heads


----------



## alphman (11 December 2007)

Whiskers said:


> Alphman, that's a nice avatar you have now.
> 
> Gaud, that other one was ugly... wasn't it!





Thanks Whiskers!  I felt it was time for a change...something a little bit more pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Spaghetti (11 December 2007)

Great little company but best of all it is priced low and has potential to increase resources in short term.

I do prefer to be in a stock without speculation built into s/p, but then many companies undervalued on the market so a little hype can be a good thing just to put in on the radar.

So just to let people know this little bit of hype is supported by fundamentals and also by an increasing POG. 

Company has market cap around 32 million including the shares that will be released in a few years. They have a jorc 1.2 moz gold, easy to mine, near surface open pit with infrastructure close by. Recent drill campaign to define current inferred resources complete with the jorc update due within a month. 

Drill results due any minute/day for projects NOT included in jorc.

New director is American with extensive experience in the gold industry (also owner of escrowed shares I believe).

Capital raising complete and will finance activities until options expiry mid next year.

Also will finance drill campaign for other projects, including some initial exploratory work on nickle project.

Longer term potential target 2 moz gold in Norseman goldfields (near Kalgoorlie). Shorter term potential, well we are waiting for that next few weeks. But any additional ounces not factored into s/p.

PLUS At the jackpot mine visual inspection of walls and floor identified high mineralisation shears so though open pit mining complete there is potential for increased resource at depth.

PFS mid next year.

So needs a little patience as news released in dribs and drabs but lots of it to come.

Good luck holders.


----------



## Whiskers (11 December 2007)

alphman said:


> Thanks Whiskers!  I felt it was time for a change...something a little bit more pleasing to the eye.




Good idea, alphman. As they say, first impressions count. 

Seems to be a few more buyers queing up this morning with more assay results immiment.


----------



## Wilson! (11 December 2007)

The only thing good I took from today was it could have been dumped to 18c, but closed on 20c which was thankful

I am astonished it is not at 23c or 25c now - what are people thinking???


----------



## Whiskers (12 December 2007)

Surprisingly quiet on this one today. Lowest turnover in five weeks. Less than 1m shares traded.


----------



## Whiskers (14 December 2007)

I had a talk to the company about this from their website with a view to getting more info about these projects.



> *Other Projects*
> In addition, Kalgoorlie-Boulder Resources owns the Broad Arrow (Gold), Dunnsville (Gold) and Lake Johnston (Nickel) Projects.
> 
> The Company is currently evaluating these projects for either further exploration, joint venture or divestment.




My understanding is that until their bank balance is stronger, probably by June 08 if the share price holds up and the options are exercised, they are focusing on their Norsman group of projects where more assays are due in anytime.

I noticed some good previous assays from Broad Arrow (Insert below). My understanding is they like its potential, but because they are not over endowed with funds and they are committed to advancing the Norsman projects, they may sell the Broad Arrow project if a good offer surfaced, to top up the bank account.

I haven't found much info about Dunnsville except that there is a 4 km long gold anomaly with a 3 km x 1 km zone targeted for further exploration. There seemed a pretty definate NO SALE on the Dunnsville project with what I interpreted as an air of excitement about it.

Does anyone have any info about the Lake Johnson (Ni) and particularly Dunnsville (Au) project or other operations in the vicinity?


----------



## Spaghetti (17 December 2007)

Good work to find all that out. I didn't know that about either broad arrow or Dunnsville.

I am hoping the results are sooner rather than later, never seen a stock not react to possibility of increased resource before. Seems odd.

So hopefully when they release the drill results for Break of Day etc , then Selene update followed by the Mt Henry up they will indicate a timetable for Dunnsville.

It should keep the s/p rising nicely over time (well one would assume, never a guarantee) provided ongoing results indicate a growth in total resources..


----------



## AussiePaul72 (17 December 2007)

ANNOUNCEMENT OUT - Selene Resource Deposit Increase of 53%

Selene Indicated and Inferred resource is up from 470,000 ounces to 720,000 ounces. Both tonnage and grade have increased from previously reported resource.

Norseman Resource now totals 1.4 Million Ounces

Tough day to bring out a good announcement but the SP is up a little of 5% so far!


----------



## Whiskers (17 December 2007)

Sure was a tough day to make the announcement. 

I felt that KAL was quite conservative and earlier indicated that Selene could quite possibly be increased in grade as well... and pleased to see that announced.

I particularly like the envisaged low strip ratio of Selene to make it a potentially very profitable resource in its own right.

Considering that Break of Day, Everlasting and Telegraph prospects are grass roots, these drill results must reinforce some potential for considerable resources also. Can't wait to get some sort of plan showing geology and drill hole locations to guestimate a resource potential.

Most intersections were from 4 to 28 m with the deepest two at 44 and 52m, consistant with earlier intersections. These look like being potential low cost, low strip ratio resources also when they define the geology better and place the drill holes closer together and quite likely get more of the earlier high grade intersections. 

Nothing definite, but I got the feeling talking to them the other day, they are itching to get into Dunnsville in particular. I think they are still waiting on some tenements to be granted, but I wouldn't be surprised if some preliminary soil sampling happened fairly soon on the tenements they have been granted.

A bit of a cynical view, but I think quite likely, is that they have deliberately spread their limited funds to test the potential of these grass roots resources with a view of follow up work to be announced progessively next year to make sure those 67 odd million options mostly at 20c stay in the money and get exercised. That will be a cash injection of some $13m with insignificant dilution of share value. Gotta love that.


----------



## Whiskers (18 December 2007)

Provided the US doesn't melt down tonight, we should get a reasonable rebound here tomorrow. I don't think we will get a big pole like last time, more likely a steadily increaseing trend over time.

Good to see the price movement is staying within the flag, the DMI's are pointing in the right direction and for me that is a good looking inverted hammer, nice and bullish. Get a bit of volume again with a bounce tomorrow and the MACD should turn also.

Also of interest, everytime after the RSI has a dip down day like today the following day is a bounce, some better than others.


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 December 2007)

Hi Whiskers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do believe that the hammer in the chart below does *trump* your inverted hammer in probability of reversal.Although as i`ve posted on the chart there is a 50/50 chance of a retest, a + day on the indices may well prove this candle a winner.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is also suggested that higher volume on such days strengthens the probability of reversal.Not to mention the Selene upgrade to yet be factored in. What do you think?

p.s. they are not my words on the chart.


----------



## Whiskers (18 December 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Hi Whiskers
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes it probably does trump me, Wysiwyg. 

What an extraudinary chart! 

Never seen it before. I guess we shall have to wait and see if it means a double barrel take-off. 

But as you say given a + day and restoration of a bit of confidence in the market, I am confident of it going further north on fundamentals.


----------



## Spaghetti (19 December 2007)

KAL was way undervalued under 10 million market cap and when the market realised it gained all in a short time!

So perhaps history will repeat when the next announcement is made and people see the market cap and think...why is it so low!

It is appallingly cheap for a resource of 1.4Moz of gold and a market cap 27million. So it will gain one way or another at some some stage, but of course we all want it to be sooner than later.

Selene is a huge deposit, not many explorers have that much gold in one pit. Plus there is more to come probably from reading the reports.


----------



## Rocket man (19 December 2007)

I agree Spaghetti - I bought yesterday arvo at 0.17 and Im nervously hoping for some tidy profits .....................


----------



## Plugger (20 December 2007)

Bargain basement prices today. Who topped up?
I cannot fathom how, I suppose, unlucky this stock has been. At the brink of a potential breakout at 25c, there's a trading halt. And I think it was again ripe for a rise this week, but of course the ASX let it down.


----------



## jtb (20 December 2007)

Spaghetti said:


> It is appallingly cheap for a resource of 1.4Moz of gold and a market cap 27million.........................
> 
> Selene is a huge deposit, not many explorers have that much gold in one pit. Plus there is more to come probably from reading the reports.




Hey Spag',

Must remember that grade is king and @ 1.7gpt thats a colossal amount of dirt that has to be moved per Oz. 
Also theres a lot of unlisted stock that also blows out the fully diluted MC quite dramatically.

Regardless, has anyone seen page 60 of todays West Australian (Business section) or have a copy of the reco' from Intersuisse as mentioned


----------



## RedHerring (20 December 2007)

http://www.kalgoorlieboulderres.com.au/cms/kbrl/documents/KBRL_Intersuisse_12_07.pdf

Both of KAL’s Selene and Mt Henry mineral resources display continuous and thick mineralised zones which will be readily amenable to open pit mining. In particular the Selene deposit has a gentle dip which will enhance the economics of a mining operation. In addition the company has an impressive nickel sulphide project that with limited further work should provide exciting drill targets. These are excellent projects that don’t come along everyday!

May be a lot of dirt to process, but suggests it may be a low-cost operation to do so


----------



## Whiskers (20 December 2007)

I had never really considered fibonacci or wave analysis on junior stocks very reliable due to lack of volume, and fluency of trades but maybe KAL does qualify now. 

It seems like the 38.2% line was pretty much the bottom of my earlier flag and on the last day of being wedged in it tried to break up as I expected, but the negative  market sentiment killed that move. (bludy yanks) 

It actually closed today at 16c right on the 50% line. (this chart is delayed data)

Not sure where the next move will be. I guess we will be at the mercy of the overall market in the short term. Idealy it would have been better to hold support above 38.2, that would confirm the most bullish position, however all things considered if the 50 holds it won't be too bad... below that could be trouble.

The FTSEE, DOW, NASDAQ and S&P futures are in the green at the moment so maybe tomorrow will be a turnaronnd.


----------



## jtb (22 December 2007)

jtb said:


> , has anyone seen page 60 of todays West Australian (Business section) or have a copy of the reco' from Intersuisse as mentioned




Anybody..........
I've never seen a 16c stock with a brokers target price of $37.50 before
Assuming a typo but wondering what the value may be?


----------



## AussiePaul72 (22 December 2007)

jtb said:


> Anybody..........
> I've never seen a 16c stock with a brokers target price of $37.50 before
> Assuming a typo but wondering what the value may be?




Yeah i think a typo for sure ........ I guess it would have to be $3.75 would it???? I'm not even sure that would be correct. 37.5c seems like a strange target price though, although i would be very content with that in the short term!!! 

*Anyway, does anyone have a reasonable estimate on what KAL is worth right now in terms of SP? *

KAL has had some significant resource upgrades recently, with possibly still some to come. Most recently, the Selene deposit was upgraded by 53% just this last week, however, with the broader market jitters and uncertainty there was no appreciation in the SP.

KAL currently has a total indicated and inferred resource at Norseman of *1.4 Million ounces*, yet the current *market cap is less than $20 million*. To me, KAL would appear to be very undervalued? Am i missing something or is it highly likely that KAL could see another re-rating in the near future once the market sentiment settles and confidence returns?

I'm a holder but would like to hear from others as to there thoughts on the future of KAL?


----------



## Uncle Festivus (24 December 2007)

AussiePaul72 said:


> *Anyway, does anyone have a reasonable estimate on what KAL is worth right now in terms of SP? *
> 
> To me, KAL would appear to be very undervalued? Am i missing something or is it highly likely that KAL could see another re-rating in the near future once the market sentiment settles and confidence returns?




The EV works out to be about $30m, with current share issue, not counting options, so that works out to be around 19c. Anything lower is a discount, and doesn't factor in exploration potential? Current price is 16.5c, pretty easy mathematics?


----------



## AussiePaul72 (24 December 2007)

Uncle Festivus said:


> The EV works out to be about $30m, with current share issue, not counting options, so that works out to be around 19c. Anything lower is a discount, and doesn't factor in exploration potential? Current price is 16.5c, pretty easy mathematics?




Thanks for your comments Uncle Festivus ........ much appreciated! I can see plenty of upside from this


----------



## Whiskers (4 January 2008)

Geees, hasn't this one hotted up this morning. Plenty of action... over 3m and back up to 19c already.


----------



## dastrix (4 January 2008)

alot of action indeed, over 4million now. Still losing on these guys having brought in at 25cents... Hoping for a bigger and brighter future for KAL this year!


----------



## J.C. (4 January 2008)

Sure has! I bought in at 16c so very tempted to offload them at 19c... make a tidy little profit but i think I'll hold out for more...


----------



## Whiskers (4 January 2008)

Bit risky posting an intra-day chart, but looking pretty bullish. Got a buy signal on the Parabolic SAR and DMI's. MACD looks like it has pretty well bottomed and the oscillator indicating strength, although a big sell knocked the price back a bit just now as I post. And as noted earlier plenty of volume.


----------



## Spaghetti (6 January 2008)

jtb said:


> Hey Spag',
> 
> Must remember that grade is king and @ 1.7gpt thats a colossal amount of dirt that has to be moved per Oz.
> Also theres a lot of unlisted stock that also blows out the fully diluted MC quite dramatically.
> ...




Sorry been on holidays. I do not agree that grade is king, in fact... no facts support this. However buyers believe grade is king so until there is more info on how cheap it is to mine it may suffer...from ignorance to be honest. Higher grade open pit mining is usually very small deposits. Majority larger deposits are even lower grade than KAL. Miners actually prefer lower grade near surface deposits. However traders love grades if for no logical reason.

Also yes unlisted shares are in issue, well aware of that fact and they were included in the market cap (at that time) that I mentioned had you checked the facts.

KAL will have new jorc for Mt Henry soon, hope the higher POG and another ann get this stock up to where it should be.


----------



## trtkjd1 (6 January 2008)

As has been writen by many before just another undervalued gold stock. 
Price of gold up by aroundThe $200 aus the last few months but still many juniors trading at bellow levels of a few months ago. eg TAM , CTO, MYG, RMS NAV, VRE just to name a few.  The market can be hard to fathom sometimes.


----------



## Whiskers (11 January 2008)

I might be a little cheeky with this little head and shoulders, but I think we are looking at 25/26c again in a day or two. 

I think todays low finish was more the result of a couple of big profit takers bumping into the bollinger band and cashing in before the end of week, than anything else.

The MACD has started to rise again as too the DMI+. A bit of good news some time soon and the momentum should give the price a nice little kick along.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 January 2008)

Whiskers said:


> I think todays low finish was more the result of a couple of big profit takers bumping into the bollinger band and cashing in before the end of week, than anything else.I might be a little cheeky with this little head and shoulders, but I think we are looking at *25/26c again in a* *day or two*.




Sorry whiskers but i definately don`t see it that way.For one the xao downtrend has traders jumping off the ride every step lower.Obvious day trading on KAL at the mo. (good on them) 

In a market uptrend, with gold pushing new highs, KAL would be much higher now.Long for me so nothing missed here.


p.s. I liked that hammer chart, maybe a loonnggg term uptrend staring us in the face.


----------



## Whiskers (11 January 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Sorry whiskers but i definately don`t see it that way.For one the xao downtrend has traders jumping off the ride every step lower.Obvious day trading on KAL at the mo. (good on them)
> 
> In a market uptrend, with gold pushing new highs, KAL would be much higher now.Long for me so nothing missed here.
> 
> ...




But for two sizable parcels (a little bit bigger than my lot  of 320,000 at 14:40:39 and 300,000 14:48:40 the average price for the day would have been 19c. I will trade too when I think they are over bought. I reckon these couple were just day trading and wanted to preserve their cash over the weekend.

Well I could be wrong, but I don't think so (baring another catostrophe in the US). I don't think we will have to wait too looonngg for this to move, but I do think it will be a slower uptrend than the last one. 

The main reason I think that is the XMJ is holding up much better than the XAO.  The XMJ is coming up (or rather down) to some decent support and not lost much momentum yet, whereas the XAO has not held up as well these last few months and it's momentum (not shown here) is clearly falling.

If the POG holds for a couple more days I think the price of the small caps will start adjusting in earnest. 

PS: Don't forget the Parabolic SAR buy signal is still good, so buyers are accumulating.


----------



## Spaghetti (12 January 2008)

I have done 4,000 hours of research and KAL looks great. I only hope others do the same mount of research and arrive at the same conclusions!

ATM  buyers are still concerned about gold companies being able to reach production stage. We need the mindset of revaluation of IGV to see massive increases in gold juniors. They do have the highest gains once that re-rating starts in a gold bull market, the question is how high will the POG have to go before that starts? Or it maybe when big buyers start the rest will follow.

It is simple, you can buy gold for $20 an ounce if you buy KAL shares. Obviously it will cost a lot to get out of the ground but even $40/oz igv will be cheap soon. What is another $20- $50 per ounce when gold has gone up by hundreds.? So it should be easy to get at least 100% when the gold pot boils over, maybe even 200-300% (as with many gold stocks), we just need people to get on board and stop being nervous nellies. There is no reason to suggest POG is going down.

I was reading an article last year that put igv at between $30-$200 per ounce depending on stage of project etc etc so KAL have not even reached last years igv!

If you don't make massive gains from KAL then you will not from any gold spec and I do see that being highly unlikely this year.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 January 2008)

Whiskers said:


> But for two sizable parcels (a little bit bigger than my lot  of 320,000 at 14:40:39 and 300,000 14:48:40 the average price for the day would have been 19c. I will trade too when I think they are over bought. I reckon these couple were just day trading and wanted to preserve their cash over the weekend.




On closer inspection of the course of trades i noticed that a total 565000 shares were traded on open to `gap up` the s.p.Just been reading a bit about gap ups and agree with your reckoning, especially at the time the trades were made and at a lower price too.Also not a lot of traders willing to enter after a gap up in present market conditions.
So just noting the gap up that was snuffed out, for the moment.  

Last report has this upcoming info. to look forward to ... 



> *The Company is currently updating its Mt Henry resource to **incorporate recent drilling*, and is well advanced towards the completion of a Scoping Study for the Project in the first quarter of 2008. This resource upgrade will allow for the Scoping Study to be further developed, along with the process test-work scheduled for the early part of the New Year.




so Mt. Henry is still the focus though it could be a case of no one giving a sh!te.


p.s. 4000 hours or 4 hours spag.


----------



## Spaghetti (13 January 2008)

Wysiwyg

You ask 4 hours ! lol.

Maybe closer to 4,000. I have a personal problem lol.

Still all the research in the world doesn't teach one about market sentiment and I think on the gold front we all were a little too quick to recognise it's rise. Timing is bad when you are late but also when you are a tad early


----------



## Whiskers (14 January 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> so Mt. Henry is still the focus though it could be a case of no one giving a sh!te.




Some solid buying started now. So far so good. 

There were also some more geochemical sampling for Clinker Hill expected to be completed last qtr that haven't been released yet.


----------



## Rocket man (15 January 2008)

very quiet on KAL thread today 

Up 22% on no news. Was in desperate need of an upwards re-rating but I think also some news may be on the way.

Comments anyone ? tech people ?


----------



## Whiskers (15 January 2008)

Solid buying again today. 15.6M traded and up 4.

Highest turnover for abt 6 weeks. 

Not sure whether all POG related or an announcement imminent.


----------



## Wilson! (15 January 2008)

Hi there

I have always been a holder of kal, latest 16c and today added to my position  shares at 20c

I didnt do it until it looked like breaking 20c, which it did, as I saw 20c as a huge barrier to overcome, and once past that it should retest its old highs of 26.5c

With its projects a few months more advanced, and POG going nuits, it should break through that easily I expect, but we will see of course

Good fwew days AHEAD...


----------



## shaunm (15 January 2008)

I hadn't been following KAL much lately and was pleasantly surprised to see the price today. Of course I won't be truly happy until it hits and exceeds 25cents as that's what I bought in at months ago.


----------



## Wilson! (15 January 2008)

You should be right soon shaun, nice work hanging in there. 

This should be one of the best for 08 I reckon, with uncertainty pog will continue up, and they will hopefully keep adding to their overall tonnage and bring the grades upo higher hopefully each time


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 January 2008)

Unfortunately i see some wax running down the side of that candle today.Reaction to USA & profit taking from yesterdays push.Nothing unusual i suppose.


----------



## Wilson! (16 January 2008)

Kal is holding up extremely well today, all holders must be very happy with this on such a poor asx day!


----------



## Rocket man (16 January 2008)

Wilson! said:


> Kal is holding up extremely well today, all holders must be very happy with this on such a poor asx day!




Its down 6.7% I wouldnt call that holding up well

But yes considering yesterdays gains it still looks on good shape and lets hope for improvement at end of the day from buyers re-emerging


----------



## bob56 (16 January 2008)

I'm surprised kal didn't get a speeding ticket from the asx. 
It is hard to believe that the increase of the sp is because of the Intersuisse research since that was out in December. Any ideas why the sudden increase in sp?


----------



## Spaghetti (19 January 2008)

I did not even know about theat broker report. Good reading though.

On the website if anyone is interested for a read, especially after friday fallout s/p is back close to the recommened speculative buy price.

http://www.kalgoorlieboulderres.com.au/cms/kbrl/documents/KBRL_Intersuisse_12_07.pdf


----------



## Plugger (21 January 2008)

Such a shame this is getting cut down while everything else is being butchered.
One can only wait for blue sky.


----------



## Spaghetti (23 January 2008)

If stocks with imaginary gold continue to outperform stocks that actually have gold I will SCREAM. lol Hope people do not hold those type of stocks long term because they should realise that once they do actually prove they have gold the stock becomes worthless!

Though would prefer to see KAL get over the 1.5Moz mark, not much of an ask seeing they have 1.4Moz already with further exploration results to come. May take a while perhaps for a full recovery as specs will be off the shopping list of many and perhaps gold fever will have to take a bigger hold fo the investment community before these little gems take off.

Current market cap per ounce $15. Doesn't take more than 3 brain cells to see in a rising gold price environment that sort of valuation will not last too long. I hope KAL does well, my holdings are as volatile as the market has been lately, probably may wait some before a top up unless I see a build in momentum.
Good luck holders.


----------



## alphman (29 January 2008)

It's been a while since I posted on this thread...

Thought I'd share a couple of recent write ups in the Mining Chronicle that is available on their website...enjoy.

http://www.kbrl.com.au/cms/kbrl/documents/mining_chronicle_1.pdf

http://www.kbrl.com.au/cms/kbrl/documents/mining_chronicle_2.pdf


----------



## AussiePaul72 (2 February 2008)

Well KAL has puzzled me a bit lately. IMO it is still very undervalued with a current resource of 1.4 M ounces gold and a market cap currently under $20 million.
After reading the quarterly, there is lots of news to come in the near future including:
*Norseman Gold Project*
- KAL expects to release a further resource upgrade at Mt Henry by mid Feb.
- VTEM survey currently being used across entire Norseman tenement holding (124 sq.km) to potentially identify further drilling targets and potentially further increase the current 1.4 M ounce resource. Survey was due to be completed by end of Jan and results are expected to be reported by end of Feb
- initial scoping study on Mt Henry & Selene resources is expected to be completed during Feb/Mar
- company expects to begin a pre-feasibility study immediately following a positive scoping study outcome
*Clinker Hill Nickel Project*
- identification of Nickel, Cobalt, Copper, Platinum & Palladium anomalies
- after latest program identified a new area of anomalism, strike length has increased from 5 to 7 km
- SQUID survey now commissioned to determine areas of massive or semi-massive nickel sulphide mineralisation
- SQUID survey expected to commence in Feb for processing and interpretation in Mar
*Lake Johnston Nickel Project*
- company has commissioned a VTEM survey over this project which has similar mineralising structures to that of the nearby Emily Ann and Maggie Hays nickel mines
- survey started in 4th week of Jan and is expected to be completed and processed by end of Feb

So it would seem that KAL has lots of upside and while currently sellers are outnumbering buyers (anybody know why????), this may turn around very quickly with news during this quarter starting within the next few weeks! Good luck to all


----------



## Whiskers (3 February 2008)

AussiePaul said:
			
		

> So it would seem that KAL has lots of upside and while currently sellers are outnumbering buyers (anybody know why????), this may turn around very quickly with news during this quarter starting within the next few weeks! Good luck to all




I agree there Aussie Paul.

It looked to me like a lot of smaller trades in the end... maybe some panic selling and probably a number of smaller amounts just to meet margin calls too.

I reckon most of the blue chips are bought up again. So long as the market stays relatively steady I think buyers will start moving in on the small cap's soon.


----------



## Whiskers (10 February 2008)

A couple of break-out attempts have failed so far but I think we are getting to the pointy end of the wedge now. 

I think we should have a positive market behind us this time and with various news items due over the next few weeks including a resource upgrade, if it don't go this time it probably ain't gonna... but I think it will. 

But then I had GCR in a very similar pattern a few weeks ago, thinking surely some news soon and that it had to break up, but no news and the market turned sour and it broke down.


----------



## cuttlefish (10 February 2008)

I don't understand why this stock attracts so much interest. The grades are around 1.7g/t and the resource is spread across 2 deposits (plus a bit in two others) and isn't exactly super shallow either from memory. There would be unworked tailings dumps about the place that would have similar grades to this surely.


----------



## derty (10 February 2008)

I was thinking the same thing cuttlefish. There are a lot of hoops for these guys to jump through before it comes close to being a mine. 

The 1.4M ounces is currently as inferred and indicated resources at a grade of 1.7g/t. A resource is calculated purely on geological and grade continuity. Factors such as gold price,  processing costs, mining method/dilution, strip ratio and mining costs e.t.c. are not incorporated until reserves are calculated. 

Selene's shallow dip allows good tonnes per vertical metre and will have a much lower strip ratio than Mt Henry. However, other than a few isolated thin high grade intersections the grade of both deposits is low. With the steep dip and low grade of Mt Henry it is unlikely a huge % of the resource will convert to reserve ounces. 

The Norseman field is especially high grade when compared to the rest of the Norseman-Wiluna greenstone belt. However the gold mineralisation that occurs in the banded iron within the Noganyer Formation has always been low grade. The Norseman mill is an old, high cost, low tonnage, high grade mill as it is designed to treat typical Norseman ore and companies have been unwilling to commit to serious upgrades due to the perpetual 2-4 year mine life. It is very unlikely that KAL gold will be able to be treated in the Norseman mill. The next closest mill will be that of Avoca's at Higginsville, ~90km north, and it would be highly doubtful if AVO would have the spare mill capacity to treat the tonnages required to get the economies of scale required by the KAL grades.

Low grade gold ore doesn't truck very far either. The way I see it their only option is to build their own mill south of Norseman. 

KAL also haven't addressed the amount of refractory gold either as as the gold in the BIF is associated with sulphides there is a chance that there may be a significant amount of refractory gold present. 

I have not chased up the acquisition terms, though you also need to ask why the previous owners handed over deposits containing 1 million resource ounces of gold. If I were a company and I had 1M oz Au that was viable I would be raising some capital and keeping that sucker.  

my  worth. I do not hold KAL


----------



## trtkjd1 (10 February 2008)

Yep got to agree Grade is king just look at the gold mines suffering in this bull market and predomantly the low grade mines that are having trouble. I worked in a lot of open cut gold mines in the 80's and most of the mines I worked on averaged aprox 3-4 grams per ton. Some made good $ a couple of others went under with treatment and grade issues. By the way this is open cut I'm talking about. In the current cost blowout and operating environment I would suggest anything under 2.4 grams could be risky. Just look at Monarch the first pit they went into to mine the grade turned to s--t and they have been struggling since. VRE has very low grade And are struggling for survival. I know these next two are underground mines but PSV and BDG both got themselves into trouble with low grade and orebodies that were smaller than expected. However I do think BDG still has some good longer term prospects as the field was historically very large and of good grades. Despite having said all this low grade can still be profitable, you just need massive orebodies and minimal treatment issues.


----------



## cuttlefish (10 February 2008)

derty said:


> I was thinking the same thing cuttlefish. There are a lot of hoops for these guys to jump through before it comes close to being a mine.
> 
> The 1.4M ounces is currently as inferred and indicated resources at a grade of 1.7g/t. A resource is calculated purely on geological and grade continuity. Factors such as gold price,  processing costs, mining method/dilution, strip ratio and mining costs e.t.c. are not incorporated until reserves are calculated.
> 
> ...





thats a very thorough analysis of the situation surrounding this prospect.  Even with rising gold prices it will be a fair way down the track before a deposit like this is attractive and hugely economical imo, and above is a well detailed explanation as to why.



			
				trtkjd1 said:
			
		

> just look at Monarch the first pit they went into to mine the grade turned to s--t and they have been struggling since. VRE has very low grade And are strugling for survival. i know these next two are underground mines but PSV and BDG both got themselves into trouble with low grade and orbodies that were smaller than expected . however i do think Bdg still has some good longer term prospects as the field was historicaly very large and of good grades. Despite having said all this low grade can still be profitable you just need massive orbodies and minimial treatment issues




yeah these are all good examples as to why its important that the homework is done thoroughly before mining commencement, there's no shortcuts and grade is very important.  It also highlights the importance of taking a qualitative view as well as doing quantitative analysis when assessing exploration stocks - clearly the shape, size, depth of the orebody(s) as well as the quality of management and the risk management in any approach to development are significant factors.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 February 2008)

Whiskers said:


> A couple of break-out attempts have failed so far but I think we are getting to the pointy end of the wedge now.
> 
> I think we should have a positive market behind us this time and with various news items due over the next few weeks including a resource upgrade, if it don't go this time it probably ain't gonna... but I think it will.





I think the pesso`s might win in the next s.p. move.It may be general concensus or a redirection toward blue chippers .Hard to say really.
The scoping study this business is carrying out presently will tell us more than what we know about the KAL Norseman project.If the company optimism due to resource grade, gold price outlook and cost effectiveness is there with the scoping study then i will remain interested.Good luck to non-holders.

p.s. Sentiment rules apply.


----------



## Whiskers (10 February 2008)

cuttlefish said:


> thats a very thorough analysis of the situation surrounding this prospect.  Even with rising gold prices it will be a fair way down the track before a deposit like this is attractive and hugely economical imo, and above is a well detailed explanation as to why.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah these are all good examples as to why its important that the homework is done thoroughly before mining commencement, there's no shortcuts and grade is very important.  It also highlights the importance of taking a qualitative view as well as doing quantitative analysis when assessing exploration stocks - clearly the shape, size, depth of the orebody(s) as well as the quality of management and the risk management in any approach to development are significant factors.




Agree with all of that.

From speaking to the exploration manager as I mentioned way earlier in the thread, he was a bit coy at giving away too much detail, but I got the impression that they are very excited about some new tenements applied for as well as the prospect of increasing resource grade and volume with each subsequent drilling program by better definition of higher grade seams. 

They also have some promising grass roots projects such as  Break of Day, Telegraph and Everlasting with seams about 3m @ 20 odd g/t. Similarly good grades at Broad Arrow which they will sell at the right price and Dunnsville which I was told is definately not for sale where there is a 4 km long gold anomaly with a 3 km x 1 km zone targeted for further exploration.

Then there are the nickel prospects such as Clinker Hill with interesting initial Cu and PGE anomalies thrown in. This area I believe has got a lot of exploration effort recently to determine the full extent of mineralisation before launching a drilling program.

I also get the impression that this new management team is being deliberately pretty conservative in what they say compared to some others that ramp up the hopes of people and fail to deliver. That is the main reason for my confidence.


----------



## alphman (29 February 2008)

Seeing a bit more interest in KAL this morning which is very refreshing for a change.  Buy depth outnumbering sell side 3:1.


----------



## Spaghetti (14 March 2008)

Agree/Disagree with some arguments here.

The grade may have been low once in comparison but currently would be higher than majority gold actually mined in Australia. 

When it was sold of course much lower price of gold plus there has been significant upgrade to the resource since. Very common to see resources sold off during these times due to low POG.

It compares favourably to other explorers deposits so based on choices we have in the market atm pretty good. Size of deposits highlighted, again compares favourably to what we have on explorers books atm

Key word is perhaps choices, doesn't seem much to choose from that would meet previous criteria of posters and is possibly why the gold explorers/juniors are struggling.

It is a guess how high the pog will have to go to ignite Australian gold stocks but when it happens no reason KAL should not do very well given it's current m/c.


----------



## Spaghetti (14 March 2008)

Presentation out today, already know they have plans for carbon in leach processing.

feasibility to ascertain

100 to 120,000 oz per annum for 6-7 years.

2mt p.a stand alone plant

Further exploration to extend mine life

Not bad so far, another few years mine life would be sweet. Maybe they find this gold at Dunnville.


----------



## jonojpsg (21 April 2008)

No-one commenting on the scoping study results?

HIGHLIGHTS
● 1.8Mtpa open cut gold operation over 7 years
● Average NPV of A$ 80 million (before tax @ 10%)
● IRR (Internal Rate of Return) of 40%
● Net project cash flow after capital of A$143 million
● Operating costs of A$660/oz
● Capital costs of A$75 million
● Capital payback over first 32 months of operation.
● Company commits to pre-feasibility phase of development
SUMMARY
Kalgoorlie Boulder Resources Limited (KBRL) is pleased to announce positive results from the Scoping Study on its 100% owned Norseman Gold Project in Western Australia.
The results confirm robust economic returns from a 1.8 million tonnes per annum open cut gold mining operation, located 30km south of the prolific gold producing centre of Norseman. Production is capable of commencing in 2010, producing an average of approximately 100,000 ounces of gold per annum for seven years.
The Project is forecast to generate a net project cash flow of A$143 million over a 7 year period after allowing for an initial capital cost of A$75 million. The company expects a capital payback period of 32 months, before taxation considerations.

Seems like a reasonable outcome for a company with an MC of $13m - anyone else care to comment.

I have a few queries - high costs per ounce ?  needs a high gold price to be maintained - is this likely over the next two-three years ?


----------



## exgeo (21 April 2008)

The one thing that leaped out at me was the high gold price needed to make the thing viable. Operating costs of over AUD$ 600/Oz is pretty high. That's why I sold out at 11.5 and plan to re-buy lower down.


----------



## Whiskers (23 April 2008)

exgeo said:


> The one thing that leaped out at me was the high gold price needed to make the thing viable. Operating costs of over AUD$ 600/Oz is pretty high. That's why I sold out at 11.5 and plan to re-buy lower down.




Yeah, it's a bit high, but early days yet. I think they have good potential to improve grades as well as resource including at Clinker Hill. 

I'm looking to accumulate again on soft days.

From the latest ann:



> KBRL Chairman Michael Atkins said “The results of the Geophysical survey, confirms
> our long held belief that the geological environment is positive for Nickel Sulphide
> mineralisation at the Clinker Hill project.”
> 
> ...


----------



## radar23 (12 August 2008)

I take it everyone got out of these shares then!  new low after new low.  Now who was it that said you should not carry more than a 10% stop loss.  I think I was dreaming when I thought this KAL lot would go anywhere!


----------



## Whiskers (4 September 2008)

Well, I'm all stocked up here again. It's unclear what the value for all the property and share shuffling going on will be, but from a TA point of view I figure KAL has reached the end of it's corrective phase and is just about ready, or if my analysis is correct, is in the progress of the first step of a new bull leg.

From what I can glean from the rather complicated plan from the recent announcement (extract below) I shouldn't go far wrong with an average price below .046.

Also, I see the POG only trending higher and there must be some more drill results to come soon from from Dunnsville and Lake Kirk.



> 15 August 2008
> 
> ACQUISITION OF NEW PROJECTS, PROPOSED CAPITAL
> RAISING AND NEW CORNERSTONE SHAREHOLDER GROUP
> ...


----------



## oldblue (4 September 2008)

I hope you're right, Whiskers.
I went to sleep on this one and got left with more than I should have.
Such small volumes/values traded these days that I'm not as confident as you that better SP's are around the corner.


----------



## exgeo (5 September 2008)

I'm a shareholder in 5 or 6 speccy gold explorers including this one. All of them have been under heavy selling pressure, but with the exception of Norton (screaming buy I'd say, EPS of 2.8c and share price of 15c!) they have stopped going down and selling appears to be abating. Norton is a special case as I think the collapsing value of RAB capital is forcing them to sell down at any price.


----------



## oldblue (6 September 2008)

Hi exgeo. 
Yes, Norton looks interesting. Not the correct thread but could you fill us in about the RAB Capital business? I can't find any reference to this.


----------

